
Voyager – Kubernetes Ingress Controller Releases v12.0.0-RC.2 - tamalsaha001
https://github.com/appscode/voyager/releases/tag/v12.0.0-rc.2
======
rdli
Ingress controllers are quite confusing. Here's the general summary:

\- General best practice for Kubernetes clusters is to have a proxy that
routes external traffic to internal services

\- This is because Kubernetes provides its own internal network space so each
of your internal services aren't directly exposed externally (although you can
do this if you like)

\- Kubernetes has a spec for how this is done, the "ingress" spec

\- An ingress controller implements the ingress spec

\- The ingress spec is pretty limited in functionality (basic routing, no
support for timeouts, as an example)

So if you just need to do basic routing, any ingress controller is going to do
the same thing, more or less.

If you want to do more than that (which is very likely), then you'll want to
compare the ingress controllers beyond basic ingress. That's where NGINX vs
Envoy Proxy vs Traefik etc come into play as your core data plane proxy, and
then how much stuff comes on top of it.

Hope that helps.

(Disclosure: I work on Ambassador, one of the Envoy-based ingress controllers)

Edited: formatting

~~~
stuff4ben
I was about to suggest using something like Ambassador in response to your
comment and then saw at the end you are the Ambassador guy. Loved Ambassador
as it made the hell of using Ingress go away for me at the time. I'm focused
on OpenStack nowadays, but wanted to give you all a shout-out!

~~~
blandflakes
Likewise, Ambassador solved a ton of problems with ingress that I just didn't
want to think about.

------
busterarm
For anyone trying to wrap their head round the myriad of choices available
these days...

[https://medium.com/flant-com/comparing-ingress-
controllers-f...](https://medium.com/flant-com/comparing-ingress-controllers-
for-kubernetes-9b397483b46b)

------
llarsson
This is the first I hear about this project. Is anyone using it and able to
say something about how it works for them and, in particular, if it works well
for bare metal clusters?

I don't see myself using something like this on a public cloud when I could
just use an Ingress Controller offered by the cloud provider unless there are
very good reasons for it. Which there might be! Which is what I ask for. :)

~~~
dvcrn
Digitalocean for example doesn’t offer a ingress controller for their clusters
so I’m currently using the nginx one. Wonder how this compares

~~~
snuxoll
It spins up a separate HAProxy service for every Ingress resource, which means
a separate DO Load Balancer for each.

This simplifies the implementation, but it also means every Ingress object you
create costs $10/mo.

I’ll stick with nginx-ingress for now, personally.

------
lcam84
I tried to install an kubernetes ingress but it turned out to be too difficult
and so I used the standard service from my cloud. Do you know any good
articles about how this macanism works?

~~~
BossingAround
Not sure what you mean by installing ingress; Kubernetes should now support
ingress out of the box using [1], based on OpenShift routes I believe.

[1] [https://kubernetes.io/docs/concepts/services-
networking/ingr...](https://kubernetes.io/docs/concepts/services-
networking/ingress/)

